# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های مناسب رشته تجربی برای داوطلبان لیسانس یا کارمند که قصد کنکور دوباره دارن ؟؟؟

## safer1

برای افراد لیسانس  یا کارمند با توجه به وقت ازادی که دارن یا سن یا حوصله خاصی که تحصیل دوباره می خواد چه رشته تحصیلی رو پیشنهاد میدین با توجه به اینکه برای رشته پزشکی باید 7 سال درس خوند...

----------

